
New York Times Bars Reporters from Msnbc and CNN Opinion Shows - Fjolsvith
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/new-york-times-bars-reporters-from-msnbc-and-cnn-opinion-shows
======
jstewartmobile
Whether it's Iraq and Afghanistan, Kim and Kanye, or the latest school
shooting--talking heads are a pestilence.

Cable news will probably die with the boomers anyway, but even so, props and
gratitude to the NYT.

------
finphil
Freedom of press anyone?

